# Some of My Favorite Models



## benjikan (Jul 17, 2009)

© 2009 Benjamin Kanarek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Some of My Favorite Models*

                  In my long career I have had an opportunity to work with some of the most interesting and beautiful women in the world.  What I find really interesting is that in most cases they were pleasant, interesting, intelligent and really quite worldly.

 I have worked with some of the classic greats like Carole Alt, Elle MacPherson, Helena Christensen, Kim Alexis, Janice Dickinson, Andie MacDowell, and more recently with Irina Lazareanu&#8230;etc.  What I have learned, is that the higher up the rung of the notoriety ladder the less attitude and  more respectful they become. Of course there have been the rare occasion when it was just a really bad day or one of them partied too much and couldn&#8217;t function at all..I won&#8217;t mention who that was.  Hint..she has a TV program and owns a Model Agency.

 In terms of my favorite model, that is a very tough call.  It would have less to do with her looks than what she did for my career as a result of the exposure I gained by working with her.  So for that reason, I would have to say that my all time favorite model would have to go to KIM ALEXIS.  It was because of her that I shot my very first national magazine covers and it was their first with her.  Prior to my shooting her they could not get her.  The magazine is Chatelaine, Canada&#8217;s top selling Fashion Rag

http://www.benjaminkanarekblog.com/?p=770


----------



## benjikan (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.benjaminkanarekblog.com/?p=757 				 			  			 				 					© 2009 Benjamin Kanarek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Some of My Favorite Models*

 				 In my long career I have had an opportunity to work with some of the most compelling, charming and beautiful women in the world.  But, what I find really interesting is that in most cases they were pleasant, interesting, intelligent and really quite worldly.
 I have worked with some of the classic greats like Carole Alt, Elle MacPherson, Helena Christensen, Kim Alexis, Janice Dickinson, Andie MacDowell, and more recently with Irina Lazareanuetc.  What I have learned, is that the higher up the rung of the notoriety ladder the less attitude and  more respectful they become. Of course there have been the rare occasion when it was just a really bad day or one of them partied too much and couldnt function at all..I wont mention who that was.  Hint..she has a TV program and owns a Model Agency.
 In terms of my favorite model, that is a very tough call.  It would have less to do with her looks than what she did for my career as a result of the exposure I gained by working with her.  So for that reason, I would have to say that my all time favorite model would have to go to KIM ALEXIS.  It was because of her that I shot my very first national magazine covers and it was their first with her.  Prior to my shooting her they could not get her.  The magazine is Chatelaine, Canadas top selling Fashion Rag.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think if you click your heals again and post the same post one more time, it takes you to the 'home' link.


----------

